

Chart: iPod Touch Is Apple's Sleeper Hit - timf
http://www.businessinsider.com/chart-of-the-day-iphone-os-devices-share-2010-2

======
timf
Tim O'Reilly commented that this chart was "for the ipad doubters."

Or in other words: sales dictate product/market fit, not pundits.

